# Halo or CoD?



## OMGitsSolved (Apr 24, 2011)

What do you like more?
The Halo series or the Call of Duty?
If you don' like any of them that's fine. I personally like Halo a bunch more.
This is just a huge series war for some reason and I want to see the cubing community's response.

Gamertag: JJJiTTeRz
PSN: lol__NiNJa__lol


----------



## That70sShowDude (Apr 24, 2011)

This shouldn't even be a question. 

COD, or more specifically COD4.


----------



## cookieyo145 (Apr 24, 2011)

Infinityward Cod. Although Reach is good and Black ops is pretty good for Treyarch.


----------



## OMGitsSolved (Apr 24, 2011)

That70sShowDude said:


> This shouldn't even be a question.
> 
> COD, or more specifically COD4.


 
CoD 4 was better than any game ever invented I have to give you that. But All Halo games have never been a let down. Besides ODST.


----------



## cookieyo145 (Apr 24, 2011)

OMGitsSolved said:


> CoD 4 was better than any game ever invented I have to give you that. But All Halo games have never been a let down. Besides ODST.


 
Agreed. Odst sucked. Halo 2 rocked. Ahhh... good times cheating on halo 2 with energy sword.


----------



## Athefre (Apr 24, 2011)

Killzone.


----------



## cookieyo145 (Apr 24, 2011)

Athefre said:


> Killzone.


 
3.


----------



## NaeosPsy (Apr 24, 2011)

Halo better. xP


----------



## TheMachanga (Apr 24, 2011)

Halo 2 was the greatest game (live) ever. But reach sucked and I play cod so I'll say COD.


----------



## Athefre (Apr 24, 2011)

cookieyo145 said:


> 3.


 
2 or 3.


----------



## OMGitsSolved (Apr 24, 2011)

I play CoD4 more than Halo all together but all Halo games are enjoyable.... at least most of them *Cough* ODST YOU SON OF A B****H *Cough*
Oh, sorry excuse got to take me medicine.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Apr 24, 2011)

I prefer COD. But I haven't played much of Halo.


----------



## ElectricDoodie (Apr 24, 2011)

I play CoD every now and then, but I'm completely bored of FPS now. I want something original and fresh. Not just another FPS. It seems like every new game is a FPS.


----------



## jms_gears1 (Apr 24, 2011)

tbh CoD imo, has superior controls, is more fluid and just feels better. 

One cant really argue about one versus the other as far as gameplay goes, Halo is about who has the most unpredictable strafing pattern and counting your shots. (I.e. in h3 3 shots to the body one to the head with the BR)

Where CoD is essentially who gets the first bullet wins.

gt: jmsGears1 if you wanna play CoD add me, Im on when I can be and when im not watching heroes


----------



## Cool Frog (Apr 24, 2011)

Both? 
Like Guhong Vs FII, Personal preferance...
Wiping sitting or standing....


----------



## OMGitsSolved (Apr 24, 2011)

Cool Frog said:


> Both?
> Like Guhong Vs FII, Personal preferance...
> Wiping sitting or standing....


 
That exactly what I want to know. Whats your personal preferance?


----------



## yamahammer08 (Apr 24, 2011)

CoD, although I haven't played in a long time. I used to be decent at sniping, but had to take a break for a while and when I tried to pick it back up I sucked and it just frustrated me so I couldn't play. Was gonna try again yesterday but PSN was down...
Halo just makes me angry altogether.
PSN is CaptainNightOwl if anyone wants to add me.


----------



## crashdummy001 (Apr 24, 2011)

SSBB wins


----------



## Mike Crozack (Apr 24, 2011)

cod, more specifically, cod 4
black ops is fun, balanced, and new, but the engine they used to make it sucked


----------



## Cool Frog (Apr 24, 2011)

OMGitsSolved said:


> That exactly what I want to know. Whats your personal preferance?


 
Yes. If i had to choose one of the two wouldn't be any.


----------



## Vinny (Apr 24, 2011)

CoD 4 or Mw2. Black Ops sucks and I hate Halo.


----------



## aronpm (Apr 25, 2011)

cod

but ive never played


----------



## buelercuber (Apr 25, 2011)

halo is the same story going on and on, cod has different stories each game....


----------



## collinbxyz (Apr 25, 2011)

I'm waiting for Battlefield 3, never had a battle field, but the effects look so amazing! =0


----------



## Mr 005 (Apr 25, 2011)

Halo 3 was the best i loved it.

i like halo more. however i prefer treyarch for CoD games specifically i like WaW the best


----------



## cincyaviation (Apr 25, 2011)

SSB


----------



## yamahammer08 (Apr 25, 2011)

collinbxyz said:


> I'm waiting for Battlefield 3, never had a battle field, but the effects look so amazing! =0


 
It does look quite good, I might have to pick it up as well...
The game I'm really looking forward to is Uncharted 3 tho. 2 was pretty awesome, and the online play really surprised me for being a 3rd person, so hopefully 3 will be even better.


----------



## crashdummy001 (Apr 25, 2011)

cincyaviation said:


> SSB


 
SIR, I LOVE YOU.


----------



## DavidWoner (Apr 25, 2011)

crashdummy001 said:


> SIR, I LOVE YOU.


 
He said SSB, not SSBB. Brawl gives people cancer, it is by far the worst of the series.

I don't play FPS much, but I prefer halo I think. I used to play a fair amount of Halo 1 on PC.


----------



## Athefre (Apr 25, 2011)

Hater.


----------



## EVH (Apr 25, 2011)

jms_gears1 said:


> tbh CoD imo, has superior controls, is more fluid and just feels better.
> 
> One cant really argue about one versus the other as far as gameplay goes, Halo is about who has the most unpredictable strafing pattern and counting your shots. (I.e. in h3 3 shots to the body one to the head with the BR)
> 
> ...


 
Which is why Halo takes more skill COD

However, you do make a valid point, Halo social and ranked up until a around 35 is awful. Once you reach 40 in any playlist then it gets better.


----------



## EnterPseudonym (Apr 25, 2011)

OMGitsSolved said:


> *CoD 4 was better than any game ever invented* I have to give you that. But All Halo games have never been a let down. Besides ODST.


 
lolno


Battlefield. 
CoD is basically a free for all even in the team modes.


----------



## Athefre (Apr 25, 2011)

If you guys think either Call of Duty or Halo require skill, you obviously haven't played many PC shooters, or even Killzone 2 (and _maybe_ 3) or Gears of War if you just want to talk about consoles.


----------



## jms_gears1 (Apr 27, 2011)

Athefre said:


> If you guys think either Call of Duty or Halo require skill, you obviously haven't played many PC shooters, or even Killzone 2 (and _maybe_ 3) or Gears of War if you just want to talk about consoles.


 
Im going to go ahead and call ********.
CoD and Halo both take a decent amount of skill to be good at, just like most competitive games out there.

GoW takes skill but it can easily be as mindless as 'just pointing and shooting'

IMO, debates like this are stupid, or at least how they are conducted is stupid. You cant say ones better than the other, or that one takes more skill than the other. For any of you halo/CoD tards out there who think one takes more skill than the other. Hop on the other game and get raped. One requires a different skill set than the other thats all.


----------



## Athefre (Apr 29, 2011)

jms_gears1 said:


> Im going to go ahead and call ********.
> CoD and Halo both take a decent amount of skill to be good at, just like most competitive games out there.
> 
> GoW takes skill but it can easily be as mindless as 'just pointing and shooting'


 
You just point and shoot in Gears of War and you're dead. Cry as you watch the skilled players bounce from cover to cover and roll around you avoiding your "aiming skills".


----------



## ElectricDoodie (Apr 29, 2011)

jms_gears1 said:


> GoW takes skill but it can easily be as mindless as 'just pointing and shooting'


 I play and like both CoD and GoW. 
There is NO WAY you'll do good by just "pointing and shooting" in GoW.

Have you ever even played GoW online?


----------



## JackJ (Apr 29, 2011)

I have both Halo 3 and MW2. Got to say, GTA beats all of them.


----------



## cookieyo145 (Apr 29, 2011)

JackJ said:


> I have both Halo 3 and MW2. Got to say, GTA beats all of them.


 
Escaped six star police once.


----------



## Jostle (Apr 29, 2011)

Goddammit... Don't post totally unnecessary questions. EVERYONE knows CoD is wayyyy better.


----------



## OMGitsSolved (Apr 29, 2011)

cookieyo145 said:


> Escaped six star police once.


 
That's a sign of awesomeness 



Jostle said:


> Goddammit... Don't post totally unnecessary questions. EVERYONE knows CoD is wayyyy better.


 
Hey that's cool. No, shut up. jk but really no.


----------



## jms_gears1 (May 7, 2011)

Athefre said:


> You just point and shoot in Gears of War and you're dead. Cry as you watch the skilled players bounce from cover to cover and roll around you avoiding your "aiming skills".


 
I feel like you and Doodie missed what I was saying. Ive played a bit of GoW, I much prefer CoD. I understand you dont just aim and shoot, but the game can be as mindless as 'just pointing and shooting' (Im not saying all it is is pointing and shooting)


----------



## Athefre (May 7, 2011)

jms_gears1 said:


> I feel like you and Doodie missed what I was saying. Ive played a bit of GoW, I much prefer CoD. I understand you dont just aim and shoot, but the game can be as mindless as 'just pointing and shooting' (Im not saying all it is is pointing and shooting)


 
I understand what you are saying. But that can be applied to most games. Most games are designed to be simple to play, so the person doesn't have to spend a lot of time thinking. When considering the skill a game takes, there isn't a _huge_ difference, but you still have to consider a lot of factors.

If the multiplayer shooter gives players low health, players rely much more on camping and, depending on the game, some success will depend on first-sight and who has the better headset. The better players will be the ones that are able to overcome such players by using cover and developing great rush or half-rush skills. Usually, if the game gives players a large amount of health (such as Killzone 2 and Halo), players are more willing to venture out and success will depend upon the player that is able to maintain their aim the best.


----------



## Phlippieskezer (May 7, 2011)

Shattered Horizon, I mean what?

Seriously, though, I tend to be an RTS kind of guy, with Shattered Horizon being the only exception.


----------



## Alex DiTuro (May 7, 2011)

I grew up on Halo. 8 player shotty snipes system link matches ftw lol. I love the Halo trilogy and its story. As for Reach, that's different. I just hated it. Imo Halo series > CoD series but Reach < BOps.

Ive just recently stopped playing WoW. I was with a legit raiding guild (9/13) *ahem* lol It was taking wayyy too much of my time though. Deleted all my characters yesterday ='(


----------



## BC1997 (May 7, 2011)

I have never played Halo and after a while CoD got boring and repetitive, so although I've never played it I'd say Halo, it looks nicer.


----------



## ElectricDoodie (May 13, 2011)

jms_gears1 said:


> I feel like you and Doodie missed what I was saying. Ive played a bit of GoW, I much prefer CoD. I understand you dont just aim and shoot, but the game can be as mindless as 'just pointing and shooting' (Im not saying all it is is pointing and shooting)


 
I feel like you missed what I was saying. 
Yes, both games can be as simple as point and shoot, but you'll never win in GoW, if you play that way. 

There's a difference between running and gunning and actually being good at the game. 
In CoD, it's easier to run and gun, and be one of the top 3, as my friends usually do when they pick the game up. In GoW, you can't just pick it up and run around shooting, as you will lose over and over. 

Again, yes, both games can be as simple as point and shoot. Any game can be simpled down to the basic idea. But in GoW, you won't be winning by doing this.


----------



## DavidWoner (May 13, 2011)

jms_gears1 said:


> I understand you dont just aim and shoot ... (Im not saying all it is is pointing and shooting)


 


ElectricDoodie said:


> I feel like you missed what I was saying. (long explanation of how you don't just point and shoot in GoW)


 
No, jms knows exactly what you're saying.


----------



## Cool Frog (May 13, 2011)

MGS4 
Knockout people and steal all their ammo/guns HURR


----------



## OMGitsSolved (May 13, 2011)

wut?

EDIT: Oh, Metal Gear Solid 4....... was a amazing game.


----------



## ElectricDoodie (May 13, 2011)

DavidWoner said:


> No, jms knows exactly what you're saying.


 
No, and I see you don't either.


----------



## Jungleterrain (May 13, 2011)

Halo series is old. It reached its climax in Halo 2 before Halo 3 came out. In Halo 3, now it's all 8 year old kids playing in the majority of the server. Call of Duty is repetitive, but the game mechanics and story are impressive and captivating. I really think Call of Duty reached its "climax" during the CoD4 era, and a little bit into [email protected], after that, the games seem largely repetitive. In my opinion, both franchises are in decline in game quality. There needs to be a revolution in first-person shooters.


----------



## Lars (May 14, 2011)

Medal of Honor


----------



## Spyyder (May 14, 2011)

*Quake 3 ARENA!*

bunch of noobs all up in this thread.


----------



## Owen (May 14, 2011)

Keep playing your murder simulators, I'll be laughing when you're all criminally insane.


----------



## ElectricDoodie (May 14, 2011)

Owen said:


> Keep playing your murder simulators, I'll be laughing when you're all criminally insane.


 notsureifsrs.


----------

